# White Horse Inn in Washington D.C.



## JDKetterman (Oct 18, 2007)

*The White Horse Inn*
comes to
Washington D.C.

Friday, October 19th
7:00 P.M.

1611 16th Street NW
Washington D.C.
Meeting at Church of the Holy City

Christ Reformed Church
Welcomes Radio Hosts

Michael Horton,
Ken Jones, and guest Brian Lee.

Please join us for a Special White Horse Inn recording. Ask questions and be part of the Audience as the Hosts record a program on
Worship
On Earth As It Is In Heaven

For more information about the event, please visit www.ChristReformedDC.org
​


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh, that's good to know since my office is just a few blocks away but I'll be out of town -- too bad!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmmm. Maybe a reason to drive to DC.....


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 18, 2007)

I might try to make that. Thanks!

BTW VirginiaHuguenot, how do you like Harry Grimes' preaching. Been some 10 years, but the last time I heard him I was thoroughly blessed by it. Unapologetically reformed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 18, 2007)

Brad said:


> I might try to make that. Thanks!
> 
> BTW VirginiaHuguenot, how do you like Harry Grimes' preaching. Been some 10 years, but the last time I heard him I was thoroughly blessed by it. Unapologetically reformed.



Harry Grimes is a wonderful preacher. He has not preached for us in a while since we have a full-time pastor now, but he used to be our pulpit supply. Now he and his wife sit near us for the service. We are greatly blessed to know him, and I'm always glad to hear of others who have been blessed by his ministry as well.


----------



## Herald (Oct 18, 2007)

I think I'm going.


----------



## JDKetterman (Oct 18, 2007)

They are going to be doing two recordings...one early recording on Worship and the second one is on the incarnation.
Refreshments and beverages will be provided....


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Oct 18, 2007)

Free and Food. Two of my favorite words in the same sentence.

My ex-girl would love this. She's a huge MH fan (*I attract strange women...*).


----------

